
Solved: A Decades-Old Ansel Adams Mystery - sverige
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/ansel-adams-mystery-astronomy
======
foobar1962
>...the potential location—a spot on the road about eight miles from the
nearest ranger station...

Lols to "a spot on the road" \-- large format gear is not pleasant to carry
around.

~~~
patrickg_zill
When younger, Adams did hike with large format cameras.

But later he built a platform on the top of his station wagon and used that.

------
jzl
If you enjoyed this bit of photo sleuthing then I highly recommend film
director Errol Morris' incredible tale of sleuthing regarding a photo from the
1850's (!) taken during the Crimean War:

[https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/25/which-
came-...](https://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/09/25/which-came-first-
the-chicken-or-the-egg-part-one/)

------
lokopodium
Never forget: how to steal a flag
([https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/d7eddj/4chan-does-
first-g...](https://www.vice.com/en_au/article/d7eddj/4chan-does-first-good-
thing-pulls-off-the-heist-of-the-century1)).

